# Image Compression Software for Website use?



## SHAWT (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm looking to compress files with out major reduction to quality of my photos. I just got my web site up and my photos are definitely larger than 15mb Godaddy.com's web designer allows.
Also I run a Mac any help?

I'm new to the fourm so I apologize if this is the wrong spot. I thought it seemed the most suitible location.


----------



## TCampbell (Sep 25, 2013)

Just save them as JPEG images.  Also... most cameras will take pictures which are vastly larger than can fit on a computer display.  You should resize your images to something appropriate for a computer display. 

JPEG is specifically designed to do what you want.  It's particularly good at compressing photographic images.  You can also set the compression level which, surprisingly, can actually be pretty aggressive and still have the average person not notice.


----------



## cathyhill (Dec 23, 2013)

What image format are you trying to compress? I think you should pick the right image format for the website.

Check this and find your suitable image format. Then, you can google best image converter.

Website Image Formats: Choosing the right format for the right task - Stack Overflow



SHAWT said:


> I'm looking to compress image files with out major reduction to quality of my image photos. I just got my web site up and my photos are definitely larger than 15mb Godaddy.com's web designer allows.
> Also I run a Mac any help?
> 
> I'm new to the fourm so I apologize if this is the wrong spot. I thought it seemed the most suitible location.


----------



## WanderingSol (Dec 25, 2013)

I use Irfanview to reduce the size (pixels) of my photos prior to web posting.  It has a batch processing mode so I can do hundreds with just a few seconds of my time.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 25, 2013)

Lightroom Export @ 800x600, limit to 100Kb.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 25, 2013)

SHAWT said:


> I'm looking to compress files with out major reduction to quality of my photos. I just got my web site up and my photos are definitely larger than 15mb Godaddy.com's web designer allows.
> .



There are a couple of issues embedded here that need to be cleared up.
If you want people to be able to see your full images on the screen but don't want them to be able to magnify and inspect specific areas at 100% of the original image, then you need to upload files that have approximately the same pixel dimensions as the screens; any larger will only be wasted and thrown away in the resizing the web server software does.

EX. A fullsize image from a Nikon D700 full frame camera is 4256 x 2832. If I uploaded that and expected to see it fullsize on a computer screen, the web server would resize that to fit on a 1024 x 768 screen (for example) in pixel dimensions; thus throwing away 15/16s of the data. BUT it would look fine on the screen.

If you look* here* , that's what I did, reducing it in size so it will display well.

You need to read about resizing images for display *here in this pdf* and then come back with any questions.


----------



## shovenose (Dec 25, 2013)

While GoDaddy's 15MB limit is a joke, that is way too huge for a website. I'd feel sorry for the people that are using a phone/tablet to view your site or those that have internet with small monthly data caps.

Even a 1 to 3MB photo is enough for enjoying on a normal computer screen.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 25, 2013)

Here is a random FS nef, downsized to 1024 w and saved at 80 quality that is 314 kb.
There really should be an actual reason to save images that are bigger in filesize than .5 meg.
That is the size limit for images on my site and no one had ever mentioned that the image quality is lacking.







Here is the same image - size 1300 w and quality 60 that is less that 300 k.


----------



## jenny12014 (Jan 4, 2014)

I thinks you can change format file (JPG) or resize smaller


----------

